# Open Source 1.6 scale 7.5" gauge GE 44ton locomotive



## BillH (Oct 20, 2018)

I decided to create a GIT repository for my GE 44ton locomotive. GIT is basically version control, which is a standard in the computer programming world, but has been increasingly used for projects involving a lot of cad files.  This is a work in progress.
What this basically means is that you can either download the files directly, or you can create a free GIT account which will allow you to make a "fork" of the project. With your own personal "fork", you can make changes to the project, while incorporating changes that I make to the main project. The changes you make to your own fork can be submitted(pull request) to me, and I can incorporate the changes to the main project if I like them. This basically turns my locomotive project into a community project.
GIT takes some practice getting used to it, but it is well worth it.
Here is the link to the project,
https://github.com/RB211/GE-44ton-Locomotve
Some notes, this project will stay a "Solid Works" project since the Experimental Aircraft Association has made a student edition of the cad package available to its membership which costs 40$ a year. For Fusion360 users, you can still import the project files and convert them yourself, but if you want to contribute I request you use SolidWorks.


----------

